# RoadRuns Bodykit TEMP. install



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the pics.....




CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I tried out the bumper before actually installing it and encountered a big problem. The RS style bumper creates a small gap between bumper and bodykit when applied. You can see the gap in the last picture. Does anyone havee any ideas how ican atleast prevent anything from getting inside that gap? I like the way the bumper looks, and the gap isnt even that noticable.
> Let me know what you guys think....anything is helpful at this point lol :


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I know you have explored getting the standard fascia, then selling the RS unit. I'm thinking that is the only way you are going to ultimately be satisfied with the project.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i was thinking of getting the LS style body but dont want to spend the money, It doesnt look bad in real life (the gap isnt that big) i just want to come up with a way to make sure nothing gettings inside there....what kind of material can i use just to kinda seal it all up?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If i apply clear sillicon at the bottom of the gap , you think itll ruin the paint later on down the road? Not a lot of sillicon, im talking about a little drizzle. lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im planning to plastidip that chrome strip so it doesnt stand out that much lol. I like the look of it, just wanna make sure that gap isnt going to ruin my paint down the road.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Problem fixed guys/gals ....Im bringing the bodykit to a custom bodyshop and they just have to trim a bit of the bodykit off so itll be flush with my current bumper. We figured out a way and pics will be up as soon as custom fabricated and installed without the wood lol....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Problem fixed guys/gals ....Im bringing the bodykit to a custom bodyshop and they just have to trim a bit of the bodykit off so itll be flush with my current bumper. We figured out a way and pics will be up as soon as custom fabricated and installed without the wood lol....


I would just go to your dealership and see if you can use your RS bumper as a trade for a standard bumper in your color... It's worth a try!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i notified my dealer about 30 min ago, They said they will get back to me by tommorow so will see. If not im gunna install it as it, and just sillicon a bit in the gap so no water or anything can sit there and ruin my paint.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Personally, I would ditch the RS rear bumper and go from there, just my $.02.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I can offer a trade of the RS for a standard bumper..


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Get it done properly. Either get the standard bumper that will fit it or take it to a body shop that can properly modify the body kit for a good fit.

You are taking too many short cuts. $20 splitters put on backwards. A cheap exhaust tip that is still crooked because it is bolted on rather than welded. Do you still have a gaping hole where the rear bowtie used to be? Now a body kit that doesn't fit, but will be remedied by a bead of silicone? C'mon, man. Take a step back and do these things right and you will be more satisfied in the long run.

Then again, maybe this is satisfying enough, and, if it is, more power to you. It'd drive me nuts, though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Is your cruze taupe grey?




toydriver00 said:


> I can offer a trade of the RS for a standard bumper..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

For now im going to install it, then i will be taking it to a chop shop and seeing what they can do. saving up for my springs installation. If i cut my rs bumper (trim it down a bit) this bumper would fit perfectly. But for now im just going to put it on. Like i said before, it doesnt look bad in person, just the gap bothered me.




bvbull200 said:


> Get it done properly. Either get the standard bumper that will fit it or take it to a body shop that can properly modify the body kit for a good fit.
> 
> You are taking too many short cuts. $20 splitters put on backwards. A cheap exhaust tip that is still crooked because it is bolted on rather than welded. Do you still have a gaping hole where the rear bowtie used to be? Now a body kit that doesn't fit, but will be remedied by a bead of silicone? C'mon, man. Take a step back and do these things right and you will be more satisfied in the long run.
> 
> Then again, maybe this is satisfying enough, and, if it is, more power to you. It'd drive me nuts, though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

p.s. the splitters are off lol. LONG GONE!!!!


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Is your cruze taupe grey?


 
Taupe Grey all the way..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you have backup sensors on your rear bumper? PM and we can discuss further, Thanks.




toydriver00 said:


> Taupe Grey all the way..


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah that bodykit is meant to fit the stock bumpers ... not the RS bumper. at least thats what i know  sorry to hear about the mishaps. good luck to you sir.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Do you have backup sensors on your rear bumper? PM and we can discuss further, Thanks.


 
PM sent


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah it fits the LS, LT (NON RS PACKAGE) perfectly. Luckily for me, another member on this forum is going to trade me for bumpers. I have the LTZ RS and hes trading me a standard LT bumper. If not, i was just going to take it to a body shop and make them trim the two bumpers down so everything sat flush. i consider myself lucky! 



kevin1214 said:


> yeah that bodykit is meant to fit the stock bumpers ... not the RS bumper. at least thats what i know  sorry to hear about the mishaps. good luck to you sir.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> yeah that bodykit is meant to fit the stock bumpers ... not the RS bumper. at least thats what i know  sorry to hear about the mishaps. good luck to you sir.



Holy ****. Cut your signature down, for Christ's sake.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah it is a little long. Kindly, I recommend you add that to your profile so we can all see, not your signature. Please and Thank you. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

can you post a picture of the installation instructions?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I removed the temp install for now, winters here so next year ill be getting everything touched up.Pics will be up later on! thanks for the interest! I will keep you posted!





keveburd said:


> can you post a picture of the installation instructions?


----------

